# How do you choose Elders in your Church?



## Zork

Must it be done by election?
Who picks them?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarieP

We used to put it up for vote, but, several years ago, a recommendation came from the congregation that the elders consider whether this was the most Scriptural thing to do. The key texts were:

Acts 6 "3 Therefore, brethren, seek out from among you seven men of good reputation, full of the Holy Spirit and wisdom, whom we may appoint over this business; 4 but we will give ourselves continually to prayer and to the ministry of the word.” 5 And the saying pleased the whole multitude. And they chose Stephen, a man full of faith and the Holy Spirit, and Philip, Prochorus, Nicanor, Timon, Parmenas, and Nicolas, a proselyte from Antioch, 6 whom they set before the apostles; and when they had prayed, they laid hands on them."

Titus 1:5 "For this reason I left you in Crete, that you should set in order the things that are lacking, and appoint elders in every city as I commanded you."

The congregation still brings the name of men to the elders, but the elders are the ones who nominate and appoint them.



> 2. Procedure of Appointment
> The recognition of those whom the Lord has called to bear office in this church is executed in four steps: nomination, congregational evaluation, appointment, and ordination.
> 
> a. Nomination Nominations to either office are made by the eldership. At least once every year at the annual business meeting an advisory ballot shall be taken. On this ballot each member in good standing may write the name of any male member(s) and the office for which he believes that member to be qualified. Giving consideration to these advisory ballots, the elders shall nominate to office the men who in their judgment are qualified for that office. Upon nominating such a man, the Scriptural qualifications for the office shall be clearly laid before the people.
> 
> b. Evaluation by the Congregation After a man has been nominated to the office of elder or deacon, the congregation shall be charged with the responsibility to carefully consider his life and doctrine in light of the Biblical qualifications for a period of at least three months. Any concerns about the candidate should be expressed to him and, if not resolved, to the elders as well. Any commendation or concern expressed to the elders must be put in writing and signed by the member expressing such concern. As well, during this period, the elders shall seek to canvass the people regarding the qualifications of the man put forth for office.
> 
> c. Appointment by the Elders If, at any time, concerns are raised such that the elders determine the person is not qualified for the office, they shall announce and explain his removal from consideration. However, if in the evaluation of the elders no such disqualifying concerns are evident, and the period of evaluation has confirmed the man as qualified for the office, he shall be appointed to that office by the elders of the church.
> 
> d. Ordination Following the appointment of an office bearer there shall be a portion of a regular worship service set aside at which time the office bearer shall be ordained by the laying on of the hands of the eldership. This solemn act should always be accompanied by the special prayers of the whole church (Acts 13:1-3; 1 Tim 5:22).


----------



## raekwon

In the PCA, potential elders and deacons are 1) nominated by the congregation, 2) trained, examined, and recommended by the Session, 3) elected by the congregation.

(It's a little different in PCA mission church plants, but largely the same.)


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

raekwon said:


> In the PCA, potential elders and deacons are 1) nominated by the congregation, 2) trained, examined, and recommended by the Session, 3) elected by the congregation.
> 
> (It's a little different in PCA mission church plants, but largely the same.)



Same in the PCUSA, but with the infamous "gender quota."


----------



## Edward

raekwon said:


> In the PCA, potential elders and deacons are 1) nominated by the congregation, 2) trained, examined, and recommended by the Session, 3) elected by the congregation.



There are a few additional steps in our process. Once the session has received names from the congregation, those men are contacted to determine whether they feel called, and if they wish to continue with the process, they fill out an information form and are interviewed to determine whether they appear to meet the basic qualifications. They then receive close to a year of training (joint training is used for doctrine, separate officer specific training is also held), and are examined as required by the BCO. At that point, the session makes recommendations to the congregation, and the vote is held. Or at least that's how it was done when I was involved in the process.


----------



## jwithnell

In addition to the processes mentioned, our church closely mentors officer candidates over a two year period, involving them in everything except highly confidential matters. Really, by the time it comes to a vote, the congregation is basically affirming the work that is already being done for the congregation. 

They also have a tough theological exam -- one that took my husband a combined 24 hours to complete. Our church is likely getting an intern later this year; I wonder if the poor soul will know what he's getting into : )


----------



## Scottish Lass

Our elders present candidates to the congregation before we vote, much as a nominating committee would.


----------



## Romans922

> How do you choose Elders in your Church?




We don't get to choose. God calls (chooses) men to be elders because He is the head of the Church.


----------

